# CA finish ?



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

How do you do it, where you get it, how's it work? It' super glue?

HUH???


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Just found the Flippinout tutorial/video, cool , neat, very good. Not going to do it, not for me.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah - can be messy, and its pretty nasty on the lungs. CA has a cool property though - I'd recommend trying it out - at least once. It sort of gets drawn right into the wood (its sets on a lack of air - CO2 I think...) and the more it gets sucked in the hotter it gets. But the result is pretty nicely stabilised outer wood.

Its probably better on more open grained woods, and its great for filling cracks and voids with dust/powder whatever is fine enough (I use ginger/cinnamon)...


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Smell is intense. Do it outside or well ventilated area. Hard, beautiful finish, though!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks good if you can stand it. I can't. I use Tru-Oil.


----------

